# Enclosure size for AF  Ceratogyrus marshalli?



## aphono (Aug 17, 2017)

What's the suggested enclosure size for an AF C. marshalli?   Are they one of those that web a ton with shallower substrate, pet holes with deeper substrate?

Picked up a supposedly sexed female at just shy of 4" DLS.  It's likely mature and probable female at that size, right? In my search, noticed a few comments about baboon males hooking out at rather small sizes. Even if it is not at full size, would like to rehouse it to permanent enclosure, hence my question above.


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 17, 2017)

I've kept my girl both ways. Best to give them the option to IMO.


----------



## aphono (Aug 17, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> I've kept my girl both ways. Best to give them the option to IMO.


Good point. What's the middle of ground amount of substrate for them?  Also how many inches above the substrate in case it proves to be a webber?


----------



## vespers (Aug 17, 2017)

Something with the footprint of a 5.5 gallon tank would be plenty of room to house it for life.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 18, 2017)

aphono said:


> Good point. What's the middle of ground amount of substrate for them?  Also how many inches above the substrate in case it proves to be a webber?


4" of sub as that's about as big as they get, and about 4" of space above ground ideally. Mine basically a terrestrial, hides like one but doesn't care to extend her webs up high.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## aphono (Aug 18, 2017)

Thanks to both of you!


----------



## Venom1080 (Aug 18, 2017)

Here's a parting pic of my set up for my af. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Not that you can see much..lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## aphono (Aug 18, 2017)

Venom1080 said:


> Here's a parting pic of my set up for my af.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Haha that is how it is with them sometimes!  You see way less with the I. miras...  still love them though.  That actually gives me a much clearer idea of how they might roll, so thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## cold blood (Aug 18, 2017)

aphono said:


> Are they one of those that web a ton with shallower substrate, pet holes with deeper substrate?


Both...they will make a deep burrow, and they will web a ton, but they also spend most of their time outside the burrow.

Like venom said, 4-5" is fine, as would be 10 if you are inclined.   My burrowers generally have 5-9" and a little room so they can extend burrows horizontally...My Ceratogryus are on 5", my muticus is on 9"



aphono said:


> Picked up a supposedly sexed female at just shy of 4" DLS. It's likely mature and probable female at that size, right?



Marshalli are sexually dimorphic...only females have horns...so it would be obvious.

This is a 3.5" male...













Male Ceratogyrus marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jan 30, 2017
__
ceratogyrus
ceratogyrus cornuatus
ceratogyrus marshalli
great horned baboon tarantula
male
marshalli
straight horned baboon tarantula
straighthorned tarantula




						male marshalli
					




This is a 3.5" female...













marshalli



__ cold blood
__ Jun 2, 2017



						C. marshalli

Reactions: Like 4 | Helpful 2


----------



## miss moxie (Aug 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Marshalli are sexually dimorphic...only females have horns...so it would be obvious.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At what size do they typically get their horn?


----------



## cold blood (Aug 18, 2017)

miss moxie said:


> At what size do they typically get their horn?


They can start to show a button as small as 2"

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## aphono (Aug 18, 2017)

cold blood said:


> Both...they will make a deep burrow, and they will web a ton, but they also spend most of their time outside the burrow.
> 
> Like venom said, 4-5" is fine, as would be 10 if you are inclined.   My burrowers generally have 5-9" and a little room so they can extend burrows horizontally...My Ceratogryus are on 5", my muticus is on 9"
> 
> ...


Thanks for this- covered everything plus nice pictures(besides the cool horn, they really are beautiful creatures). Your comment on behavior gives me more confidence to be generous with substrate and room for her. Somehow I had completely missed on the sexual dimorphism. Finally a guaranteed female in my collection, yeah! 

p.s. I also got an 1"ish P. cambridgei sling because of your advocacy for them on here.  It is very cute with that crazy chevron butt. It's real vicious with prey though, ha!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KezyGLA (Aug 18, 2017)

I keep in large KK with one end deep sub the other shallow with anchor points  once they web up the shallow end I see them outside of the hole more often aha. 

Usually will make use of whole enclosure.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

